# "Auctionator Shopping List" für Inschriftenkunde



## SvRe (19. August 2011)

Einkaufsliste für alle Tinten und die dazugehörigen Pigmente und Kräuter.

Einfach alles kopieren und in den Auctionator importieren/einfügen.


*** Elfenbeintinte
Elfenbeintinte
Alabasterfarbene Pigmente
Erdwurzel
Silberblatt
Friedensblume

*** Mondlichttinte
Mondlichttinte
Alabasterfarbene Pigmente
Erdwurzel
Silberblatt
Friedensblume

*** Mitternachtstinte
Mitternachtstinte
Anthrazitfarbene Pigmente
Maguskönigskraut
Wilddornrose
Flitzdistel
Beulengras
Würgetang

*** Jägertinte
Jägertinte
Blattgrüne Pigmente
Maguskönigskraut
Wilddornrose
Flitzdistel
Beulengras
Würgetang

*** Morgensterntinte
Morgensterntinte
Sienafarbene Pigmente
Wildstahlblume
Grabmoos
Königsblut
Lebenswurz

*** Löwentinte	
Löwentinte
Goldfarbene Pigmente
Wildstahlblume
Grabmoos
Königsblut
Lebenswurz

*** Jadefeuertinte
Jadefeuertinte
Smaragdfarbene Pigmente
Blassblatt
Golddorn
Khadgars Schnurrbart
Winterbiss

*** Königstinte
Königstinte
Indigofarbene Pigmente
Blassblatt
Golddorn
Khadgars Schnurrbart
Winterbiss

*** Firmamenttinte
Firmamenttinte
Violette Pigmente
Feuerblüte
Lila Lotus
Arthas Tränen
Sonnengras
Blindkraut
Geisterpilz
Gromsblut

*** Feuertinte
Feuertinte
Rubinfarbene Pigmente
Feuerblüte
Lila Lotus
Arthas Tränen
Sonnengras
Blindkraut
Geisterpilz
Gromsblut

*** Perlmutttinte
Perlmutttinte
Silbrige Pigmente
Goldener Sansam
Traumblatt
Bergsilbersalbei
Pestblüte
Eiskappe

*** Himmelstinte
Himmelstinte
Saphirfarbene Pigmente
Goldener Sansam
Traumblatt
Bergsilbersalbei
Pestblüte
Eiskappe

*** Astraltinte
Netherpigmente
Alptraumranke
Astraltinte
Manadistel
Netherblüte
Terozapfen
Teufelsgras
Traumwinde
Urflechte
Zottelkappe

*** Dunkelflammentinte
Dunkelflammentinte
Ebenholzfarbene Pigmente
Traumwinde
Teufelsgras
Terozapfen
Zottelkappe
Urflechte
Netherblüte
Manadistel
Alptraumranke

*** Meerestinte
Meerestinte
Azurblaue Pigmente
Eisdorn
Frostlotus
Goldklee
Lichblüte
Schlangenzunge
Talandras Rose
Tigerlilie

*** Schneegestöbertinte
Schneegestöbertinte
Eisblaue Pigmente
Eisdorn
Frostlotus
Goldklee
Lichblüte
Schlangenzunge
Talandras Rose
Tigerlilie

*** Schwarzfahltinte
Schwarzfahltinte
Äschernes Pigment
Aschenblüte
Azsharas Schleier
Gertenrohr
Herzblüte
Schattenjasmin
Sturmwinde

*** Infernotinte
Infernotinte
Brennende Glutspäne
Aschenblüte
Azsharas Schleier
Gertenrohr
Herzblüte
Schattenjasmin
Sturmwinde


----------



## Cassiopheia (19. August 2011)

Da ich das Addon selber nicht nutze, eine kleine Frage.. Und zwar sucht das Addon dann das raus was davon am günstigsten (so machts mein AH Addon zumindest^^) ist oder wofür die Liste? Wenn es so ist.. super Sache, würd aber dann noch die Cata Tinte/Kräuter mit reinnehmen zwecks umtauschen (also bei JEDER Tinte). Zumindest bei uns lohnt sich das oft mehr als die LowLevel Sachen zu kaufen


----------



## SvRe (19. August 2011)

Man wählt sich eine Tinte aus, klickt drauf und der "Auctionator" sucht alle Zutaten zusammen und listet sie nach Preis sortiert auf.
Macht also genau dasselbe wie z. B. "TSM", aber ich finde das es so schneller geht.


----------



## Cassiopheia (19. August 2011)

ok, wie gesagt dann würd ich evtl halt noch immer die cata tinte + kräuter / pigmente einfügen... zwecks umtauschpreis  aber ansonsten echt nett für andere die das addon nutzen (der teil is ja immer das lästigste zum einstellen )


----------

